# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Tweedehands medicijnen kunnen uitgedeeld worden

## Leontien

"Een internist-oncoloog van het Slingeland Ziekenhuis in Doetinchem heeft in een jaar tijd 16.000 euro weten te besparen door overgebleven medicijnen in te zamelen en vervolgens te verstrekken aan andere patiënten. 

Hij overtrad hiermee echter de Geneesmiddelenwet. De ziekenhuisleiding heeft daarop de overige medicijnen verzameld en vernietigd. Ook kreeg de arts een schriftelijke reprimande.

Uit eerder onderzoek blijkt dat Nederlanders jaarlijks voor bijna 100 miljoen euro aan geneesmiddelen ongebruikt naar de apotheek brengen of in de chemokar gooien. Om ieder risico te vermijden, worden deze pillen via verbranding vernietigd."

Dit bericht staat in De Telegraaf. Nu vraag ik me af wat jou mening is over medicijnen die teruggeven zijn door patiënten vervolgens aan andere patiënten door te geven.

Tweedehands medicijnen kunnen uitgedeeld worden

----------


## RonnyH

Zolang de houdbaarheids datum niet is overschreden en ze nog in de strip zitten, moet het volgens mij kunnen. ( losse pillen niet, dan kunnen er vergissingen gemaakt worden)
Er is niets mis met die medicijnen en het spaart een hoop geld uit.
Ik bewaar ze zelf ook altijd en soms komen ze later nog van pas.

----------


## kroftie

We leven in een wegwerp maatschappij en daar moet verandering in komen, dus ik ben het helemaal eens met deze stelling. Zolang de verpakking heel is kan deze worden ingezameld en opnieuw via de apotheek worden verstrekt.

----------


## tiny0190

ja..helemaal mee eens..waarom zou dit niet mogelijk zijn!..is onze gezondheidszorg niet duur genoeg dan!
ik kreeg een tijd terug een antischimmel medicijn voorgeschreven tegen vaginale candida..1 tube a 78 gram creme met 16 aplicators om de creme in te brengen, ik moest 2 x daags inbrengen de kuur afmaken zei mijn huiarts!!

...
so far so good!!..maar na 2 dagen, was mijn tube creme al tot de helft op!


een nieuwe tube bestelt dus!!..aplicators had ik genoeg!..ehh..nee dat was niet mogelijk..er werden aplicators bij gedaan..dit kan mijns inziens echt beter hoor!!..deze aplicators kosten ook geld..ik hen ze niet meer nodig..ze zijn niet eens geopend..maar in de apotheek werd mij vertelt dat ze vernietigd werden..doodzonde..hoezo gezondheiszorg duur???

----------


## Denised

Denised,
Eindelijk iemand die eens een goed idee heeft. Met al die armoe in de wereld zal dit wel van pas komen en wat gebeurt er met al die vervallen producten en voedingswaren ? Ja, weggooien, doe maar, het kan toch niet op. Let maar eens op binnen enkele jaren, wat onze bevolking nog staat te wachten ???? Leve de Euro !!!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Bij gesloten verpakkingen, met datum ed moet het naar mijn mening gewoon kunnen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## marcrepair

Natuurlijk,is toch niets mis mee,vooral droge materie bewaart zeer lang ,voor siropen en dergelijke vind het het wel nodig deze tijdig te verwijderen.Onze vervaldagmaatschappij toch hé !

----------


## Luuss0404

Helemaal mee eens! Zolang de datum niet verstreken is, de medicijnen in een goede verpakking zitten en iemand anders ze wil/kan gebruiken is dit een geweldig initiatief van de arts geweest. Elke keer al die medicijnen verbranden en weggooien is zo zonde van het geld, de tijd en het milieu, dus prima plan!
Een goede vriendin van mij heeft dezelfe pil als mij, ze kreeg een prikpil en heeft de strips die ze over had aan mij gegeven, was ik erg blij mee. Nu nog in de praktijk brengen!

----------


## Nikky278

Aan de ene kant is het misschien wel een goed idee, omdat het veel geld bespaard. Maar aan de andere kant, je weet niet wat er met die medicijnen gebeurd is. Iemand die kwaad wil kan met een dun naaldje irriterende vloeistof of wat dan ook in een afgesloten tube spuiten, niemand die het ziet. Erg Hollywood, ik weet het, maar er lopen genoeg gekken rond... 
En je weet niet hoe pillen bewaard zijn, het is niet voor niets dat er in de bijsluiter staat dat ze koel en droog bewaard moeten worden. Wat als dat niet gebeurd is, als iemand ze in de zon heeft laten liggen of juist in de koeling en de werking van de medicijnen is niet meer optimaal? Fijn als je dat mee naar huis krijgt...

Die regels zijn er niet voor niets. Ik ben afhankelijk van mijn medicijnen, dus zolang er nog geen methode is om na te gaan of de werking van de retour gebrachte medicijnen nog in orde is, nee dank je, doe mij maar nieuwe. Liever wat meer betalen dan risico lopen met mijn gezondheid.

Xx

----------


## dotito

ik vind persoonlijk dat dat moet kunnen, zolang dat de datum nog niet vervallen is. ik vind op zich dat medicatie heel duur dus waarom niet? alleen de losse pillen die moeten wel weg, anders komen er misverstanden van en dat is gevaarlijk.

----------


## Edy

Geef deze medicijnen gewoon aan artsen zonder grenzen die weten er wel weg mee

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou inderdaad Edy! Als we de medicijnen die niet over datum zijn en die per stuk verpakt zijn in 'het superieure westen' niet mogen of willen hergebruiken dan staan er andere landen om te springen, dus doneer ze dan op die manier. 
In elk geval stop met het wegwerpen van dingen die nog prima bruikbaar zijn! 
Zelfs de Hans Anders zamelt nu 'oude' brillen in van mensen waardoor die mensen korting krijgen op hun nieuwe (andere sterkte) bril en die 'oude' bruikbare brillen gaan naar een goed doel, voor mensen die het ook nodig hebben.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier ben ik het ook mee eens! Mits de verpakkingen natuurlijk gesloten en niet over datum zijn!

Ben het hier ook met Siri eens!

----------


## sietske763

klopt wat siri zegt,
med. worden veel door verkocht, wat dacht je van slaappillen en ritalin,
sommige ""gebruiken"" dat maar vragen er veel geld voor, vooral ritalin is geliefd.

in strippen moet het terug kunnen naar apotheek vind ik.

----------


## dotito

moet kunnen zolang de verpakking gesloten is,en dat de pillen niet over tijd zijn niets op tegen!!

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter is in de examens ook eens met rilatine naar huis gekomen om beter te kunnen blokken. Toen ik haar vroeg waar ze het haalde, vertelde ze me doodleuk dat ze het gekregen had op school (hogeschool wel) maar ik vind dit niet kunnen, toch zoiets niet. Andere medicijnen kan je gewoon naar de apotheek doen, doorverkopen zou ik wel nooit doen. Als ze slecht worden genomen of voor iets verkeerds kan je er wel serieuse risico's mee nemen en kan iemand erg ziek worden. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Idioot en ook bij de wet verboden!!!!!!!!!!!

Gr Ikke

----------

